

Mitch Kapor vs. Ray Kurzweil: A $20k Bet on Turing Test - mojuba
http://www.longbets.org/1

======
mojuba
I'm entirely on Mitch Kapor's side on this issue, and I think what he doesn't
say here is that Turing Test is a nonsense. Not only it would be impossible to
imitate personal history, to answer all questions in a psychologically correct
manner (taking into account childhood stories, libido etc.) - not only that.

We expect intelligent machines to solve hard problems, or to replace us in
some routine, boring tasks that can't be formalized on ordinary algorithmic
machines, etc. This does not necessarily imply full psychologically correct
impersonation, so Turing Test is irrelevant and it's a waste of time.

------
bayareaguy
Hey, it's 2008. Bet #2 says:

 _In a Google search of five keywords or phrases representing the top five
news stories of 2007, weblogs will rank higher than the New York Times' Web
site._

Unfortunately they don't say how the top 5 news stories are decided or what
keywords apply, so it's hard to see who actually won.

